
QUIC: A UDP-Based Secure and Reliable Transport for HTTP/2 - raullen
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-tsvwg-quic-protocol-00
======
bluejekyll
This is awesome. For high latency connections, and migrating mobile devices,
it save a lot from the aspect of setting up a TLS connection every time.

